# 2015 Ohio River Buddy Trail



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

2015 Schedule

April 26 Sun St Marys

May 23 Sat Belpre

June 20 Sat Powhattan Point

July 19 Sun Ravenswood

Aug 15 Sat Powhattan Point

Sept 20 Sun Belpre

Oct 10 Sat St Marys CHAMPIONSHIP DAY-Must fish 4 to qualify

Tournament Times 7 AM - 3 PM

Championship Time 7:30 AM - 3:30 PM

Entry $60 per boat Pay at Ramp - Entries Close at 6 :45AM

For more info Contact : Joe Mitchem 740-516-3850 

email: [email protected]


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Just a reminder....Ohio River Buddy Trail @ St Marys is Sunday


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Start of a new season began with 51 boats at St. Marys Ramp on the Willow Island Pool.

Water temps ranged from the low 50s to the upper 50s in some backwaters in mostly 

stained conditions. Here are the top ten teams :

1st place  Butch Fulks/ Mike Goddard (4) 9.98 #s $ 825.00

2nd place  Mark Mackey/ Charles Tullius (5) 9.49 #s $ 420.00

3rd place  Matt Boggs/ Rodney Boggs (4) 6.53 #s $ 190.00

4th place  Jerry Burkhart/ Phil Gillian (3) 6.15 #s $ 160.00

5th place  Emmit Allen/ Pat Allen (2) 4.44 #s $ 140.00

6th place  Chuck Vaughan/ Scott Alden (2) 4.13 #s $ 130.00

7th place  Bryan Suter/ Jason Suter (1) 3.56 #s $ 120.00

8th place  Rob Shank/ Chris Thompson (2) 3.46 #s $ 110.00

9th place  Gary Luff/ Nick McMahon (3) 3.36 #s $ 100.00

10th place  J. Thompson/ John Thompson (3) 3.23 #s $ 50.00

Big Bass  Butch Fulks/ Mike Goddard SM 4.33 #s $ 255.00



The plaques were sponsored by Wrights Riverside Marine of St. Marys; hot dogs by

Polymer Services of Ohio; drinks by Boggs Pizza and Grill; and the ORBT Staff thanks

everyone that attended.

Joe Mitchem


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

What kind of shape was the river in?


----------

